# Grand Prix 3 unter Windows XP



## Tor-Foe (13. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mal wieder mein gutes, altes Grand Prix 3 incl. Add-on  2000 Season aus einer Kiste geholt. Bekomme es aber auf meinem Notebook nicht zum Laufen! Schon gegoogelt und auch den Kompatibilitätsmodus angewandt, aber keine Änderung.

Die Installation unter Windows XP incl. SP3 funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne Fehlermeldung. Auch wenn ich versuche, es über den GPxPatch.exe zu starten, kommt nur die Intro, danach nichts mehr.

Vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand einen Tipp für mich? 

Mein Notebook: Gericom Hummer 2040e XL, Intel Celeron 2Ghz, 512MB RAM, Nvidia Grafik, XP SP3.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Ciao Torsten


----------



## DJhofie (25. April 2009)

Hi, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, 

hab GrandPrix3 auf dem *Lappi* installiert _(AMD Athlon XP 3000+, 1.6GHz, 1.25GB RAM, WinXP SP3, Grafik NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M OnBoard)_, danach GP3Update2001 und GP3Update2002, dann grandprix3patchv1_13 und schließlich GPxPatch 3.93 installiert - nach dem Intro kommt die Aufforderung zur Kalibrierung der Grafik - JA gewählt, danach kommt nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm und wenn man etwas länger wartet beginnt die Kalibrierung, läuft aber sehr langsam (ca. 1 Frame pro 1,5 Minuten); ohne Grafik-Kalibrierung läuft es im Spiel aber flüssig

dagegen GrandPrix3 auf dem *PC* installiert _(Intel Core2Quad Q6600, 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM, WinXP SP3, Grafik NVIDIA GeForce FX5200)_, gleiche Installationsreihenfolge wie auf dem Lappi - und siehe da, die Grafik-Kalibrierung läuft flüssig und das Spiel auch

Im dritten Versuch GP3 auf nem nagelneuen *PC* _(Pentium I7, 8 Kerne, 2,67GHz, 4GB RAM, ATI-Grafikkarte, Windows Vista)_ in der gleichen Reihenfolge wie aufm Lappi installiert => die Grafik-Kalibrierung läuft genauso langsam wie aufm Lappi und das Spiel selbst ist auch unspielbar langsam. (Hab mal gehört, dass GP3 ein Problem mit ATI-Grafikkarten haben soll.)

Hat jemand eine Idee oder noch besser eine Lösung wie man das Spiel auf dem letztgenannten Rechner (Pentium I7) zum flüssigen Laufen bekommt? liegt's an Vista? oder an der ATI-Grafik? oder beides? oder irgendwas anderes?

Genau wie mein Vorredner bin ich ebenfalls für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüße Stefan
----------------------------------------------------
www.gp3fans.de - Die neue GrandPrix3-Download, -Info und -Fanseite,  Start am 01.05.2009


----------

